# People bashing me surprised honestly



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

This is a first maybe im such a "fanboy" but I read a car and driver review corrected some things and people all attacked me lol

is this normal for people?

https://backfires.caranddriver.com/...4?page=2&show_post=4400708#forum_post_4400511

feel free to read that my name is relidtm on there found it kind of ridiculous i had 12 downvotes for saying something.. maybe i shouldn't post anywhere besides here and closed groups? ha


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Not worth worrying about. 

BTW, I'm not sure where you heard the rumor about the heated steering wheel. It's not true. There is not a heated wheel in the current 3s.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yeah I stopped commenting, i didnt know that lol good thing i posted


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Car and Driver forums are made up of 12 year olds. Don't sweat them.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@relidtm - I'd say a good amount of the tesla bashing (and subsequently, relidtm bashing) is from those traditional car types that are not wanting anything to change. It's easy to trash something that you are scared of, right?

and a totally unrelated comment... every time I see your profile pix, it makes me smile. everyone should have a pix hugging their car!


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Yea this is a first time experience for me this forum has made me want to post more online I have posted there before because I have a love for all cars just never felt jumped ever even if I was disagreeing with what I read or said.. its disappointing just like when people are close-minded and shut down people about certain things.


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

What is a "walk up touch sensor" for the trunk? Does that mean you can use the keycard to unlock the trunk without walking over to the side pillar?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

before with the version, I guess they are testing with (ive seen videos of this on youtube) you couldn't actually open the trunk of the car without going into the app, now you can walk up with the phone in your pocket and open the trunk that functionality obviously wasn't there when they tested it.


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

relidtm said:


> before with the version, I guess they are testing with (ive seen videos of this on youtube) you couldn't actually open the trunk of the car without going into the app, now you can walk up with the phone in your pocket and open the trunk that functionality obviously wasn't there when they tested it.


Ah, ok, thanks!


----------

